# Editing Critique Please?



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

CaP17A said:


> can some people please critique the editing i did on this video? the footage started out pretty grainy so its not the best btu mostly titles/outro and the editing to the beat
> 
> Carinthia Happy Fun Time Place - Episode 1 - YouTube
> 
> there arent any flashy transitions because i thought it would be overkill but if i could get some feedback on everything else that would be great...thanks


Great riding/skiing ... in general I liked it. My only suggestion might be to reorganize the cuts in to individual rider/skiier segments (using your opening "expansion" clips to intro each person)... so there is more of a continuity between cuts... let's people get a better handle on each individual's person style... otherw for the first bit I have trouble figuring out who is who.

The skiier in the footage is awesome... btw.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

For me it seemed like to many of the shots were cropped in to close. Hope that's the technical term. 
Just my thoughts ...


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

lonerider: normally i do individual parts but for this one i was asked to put them all together but i completely agree with you. thank you also. the skiier's name is Robert Bittner...super good and glad you think so too

slyder: i didnt crop them at all but most were filmed super close with a fisheye if thats what you mean


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

Liked the edit in general, but i found the intro a little weird to watch.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

any specific reasons? trying to do some feelers for the full length im trying to make


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

CaP17A said:


> slyder: i didnt crop them at all but most were filmed super close with a fisheye if thats what you mean


Ya I think it was filmed to close, the riders kept going out of frame constantly and the tricks didn't look as cool being so close. Again just my thoughts


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

slyder said:


> Ya I think it was filmed to close, the riders kept going out of frame constantly and the tricks didn't look as cool being so close. Again just my thoughts


unfortunately....since we all filmed, some of the footage wasnt filmed as good....in some shots (not many in this one, the only one i can think of is the blunt 270) the point of the shot was to get solely the feet to make it a little artsier, but 2 of the people filming dont quite know how to film so they were a little more shaky and chopped body parts


----------



## Cole323 (Feb 13, 2012)

I thought it was pretty good. With the titles always go with black because they were kinda hard to see. I liked the slow-mo pause effects you had at the beginning, but they went on for too long. Also, this is just my preference, but I think a little more upbeat music would help. You want music that captures the thrill and keeps your viewers interested. The music made me want to take a nap. Overall, I thought the editing was solid, just needed a little touching up in some places


----------

